# 1/0 gauge power wire through firewall



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

There is a plate in which you can drill a hole, insert a grommet and run your wire through it. I have some pictures here somewhere, but cannot at the moment find them. The plate is in plain view from the drivers floorboard. You can see the otherside looking between engine and firewall as well.


----------



## jma20a (Dec 3, 2016)

i have the grommet needed. pics would be great on the location where to drill into


----------



## jma20a (Dec 3, 2016)

ok. i was able to find a way through the firewall. installed the bushing, now i need to know how everyone has run the power wire through the car from the firewall to the trunk. any help?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

jma20a said:


> i have the grommet needed. pics would be great on the location where to drill into


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

jma20a said:


> ok. i was able to find a way through the firewall. installed the bushing, now i need to know how everyone has run the power wire through the car from the firewall to the trunk. any help?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Sorry for the really long delay - forgot about this.
















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------

